
What happened to studying? - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/07/04/what_happened_to_studying/?page=full
======
jleyank
If people are getting what they want with x amount of effort, why do more?
I've not read about massive waves of F's in university classes, so I assume
they're not flunking out. Law and Med schools seem filled, we're swimming with
STEM grad students (more than industry and academia can easily absorb) and I
keep reading that other fields have 100 or more applicants for every opening.

There may be problems with the system, but I doubt it's that students aren't
doing enough work. Grades too high? Courses too easy? Maybe. Maybe, too,
students are just better trained in pre-college? Or, maybe they're just
smarter?

Most people are skilled at getting by, and knowing what it takes to do so.

~~~
lookACamel
The trend started in 1961 eh? ...

Hippies...

